# Split Air Conditioners In Merida Yucatan



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to research and purchase several split air conditioners in Merida. I am interested in brands that are high-efficiency, made in Mexico and popular.

What are the most widely used brands and has anyone seen any good, online catalogs for this type of equipment? Also, can anyone recommend any good air conditioning contractors that work in North Merida (Las Americas) and Progreso?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

you can try www dot buscape dot com dot mx where they list by BTU sizes and vendor, including the big box retail stores.

This came up under Google search term "aire acondicionado split mexico" and looked like a good selection. Once you get the buscape page up, go down the left side, and there is a selection menu for Types" including high wall split. Also by vendors.


----------

